# Look 586 R-light Authenticity



## SiNielito (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm about to purchase a the 586 R-light from a private owner, how do I determine authenticity of the frame. My understanding is that this frame was made in limited quantity. What do I look for? I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## heavydutytrek (Mar 9, 2008)

See if he has a proof of purchase. Normally LOOK will include paperwork, and a box and so on and so forth with the bike. It would take a LOT of effort to replicate an R Lite frame, so the "finish" of the bike should be pretty telling. Also, if you do find out it is NOT authentic, I would contact LOOK to let them know


----------



## roadgalatin (Aug 25, 2007)

*Look 586 R-Light Authenticity*

Hello, 

Just ask for the # stamped on the bottom bracket then contact Look Cycles USA. Considering that there were only 60 of these produced it shouldn't be that difficult. Also, Look framesets are not Mass produced in China or Taiwan so the same factory isn't going to be looking at it and then creating a psuedo replica. Look is all done in house between their Tunisia and all of them go through Nevers, France for final inspection..even the lower models.


----------

